# 2013 November online comp: ENTER HERE



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Welcome everyone to the November online comp, the eleventh of the year. Let's hope that everyone manages to get out this month and enjoy some glorious spring weather and maybe even nab a fish or two

Top ten on the leaderboard after October are below:

*POSITION	Angler	Score*
1	Carnster	1466
2	Bertros	1086
3	Cheaterparts	1040
4	Robsea	905
5	Killer	799
6	Solatree	759
7	Kanganoe	695
8	Paul B	675
9	Float	655
10	Premium	593

*The November 2013 comp will run from tomorrow Saturday November 2nd until Sunday November 10th* 

Please post all entries in this thread.

Prizes will be awarded to the top three at year's end. Additionally, one random prize (supplied by AKFF) will be drawn from all entrants each month.

Full entry details, dates for each month, and competition rules (including scoring benchmarks) can be found here:
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=59000

Please include the following details when entering:

Name of Angler:
Date Caught:
State and Location Fish Caught In:
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional):
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional):

Please include a photo of your catch against a ruler, brag mat, or similar. I can't score your fish without an accurate length measurement

*ALSO just a reminder to all the keen regulars that this year, for the first time, only the top 10 monthly scores for each anger will count towards their final tally for the year.*

Any questions, please contact Squidder via PM.

Good luck all


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

you know what I hate catching a fish like this the day before our nov comp










91 Cm snapper --- Bugger !


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Name of Angler:Carnster
Date Caught:3/11/13
State and Location Fish Caught In:Qld palmy
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:cobe 1.57m
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional):30lb pillie rig
Conditions (optional):got windy pretty quick but was glassy early.
Other Comments (optional):No macks today.


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Name of Angler: Cheaterparts
Date Caught: 5 / 11 / 13
State and Location Fish Caught In: Vic - Coronet Bay Westernport
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snapper 52 cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used : bait fished 10 Kg gear
Conditions : Mint on the water 
Other Comments : A bit of a bugger picking up a 91 Cm snapper on the day before AKFFs Novembers comp but thats life
got a smaller fish on Cup day -- hope to upsize this W/E coming


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

Better late than never I spose actually went fishing during comp time and caught fish.

Name of Angler:jayman
Date Caught:7/11/2013
State and Location Fish Caught In:qld
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: grassy sweetlip. 38cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): Pillie rig 
Conditions (optional):glass out
Other Comments (optional): drifting caught the two on the one rig.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Name of Angler: Killer.
Date Caught: 7/11/2013
State and Location Fish Caught In: Qld , Moreton Bay.
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Yellow fin Bream.42cm.
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): Shimano STP , Maxspin 7ft 2inch 4-7 kg Rod, 10lb Braid, 14lb Leader, Soft Plastic.
Conditions (optional): Very Good.
Other Comments (optional The biggest Bream I've ever caught  .


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Name of Angler:Solatree
Date Caught:2/11/13
State and Location Fish Caught : SA metro Adelaide
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snook - 90cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional):8lb fire line, 2-4kg Shimano rod, Sedona 1500, qantas 70cm mag minnow
Conditions (optional):Noice.
Other Comments (optional):A fish other than a snap in comp period - trip report - viewtopic.php?f=17&t=63682


----------



## Float (Mar 8, 2009)

Name of Angler: Float
Date Caught: 2/11/13
State and Location Fish Caught In: SA Carpenters Rocks
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Squid 34 cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): Cheap $3 jig
Conditions: Calm with a bit of sun
Other Comments: Nice to get back on the water


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I have been having a few 'puter problems, but will be scoring up the November comp over the weekend hopefully - in brief summary, it's Carnster, then daylight, then a few blokes in a ding dong battle for the minor placings.

The 12th and final monthly comp of the year will start tomorrow, and run from *Saturday the 7th until Sunday the 15th of December*.


----------

